# Upgrade RAM on Macbook Pro 17



## avalanchehockey (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi folks, I´m new to this site, but have been looking around for a good forum that would help me out in search of upgrading my RAM for my 2010 MBP. 

My Specs: 

Model Name: MacBook Pro 17"
Model Identifier: MacBookPro5,2
Processor Name: Intel Core 2 Duo
Processor Speed: 2,8 GHz
Number Of Processors: 1
Total Number Of Cores: 2
L2 Cache: 6 MB
Memory: 4 GB
Bus Speed: 1,07 GHz
Boot ROM Version: MBP52.008E.B05
SMC Version (system): 1.42f4
Serial Number (system): 
Hardware UUID: 97381434-04DD-5CED-B09A-42E53DFAEECB
Sudden Motion Sensor:
State: Enabled

Memory Specs:

Memory Slots:

ECC: Disabled

BANK 0/DIMM0:

Size: 2 GB
Type: DDR3
Speed: 1067 MHz
Status: OK
Manufacturer: 0x80CE
Part Number: 0x4D34373142353637334548312D4346382020
Serial Number: 0x78CFBC49

BANK 1/DIMM0:

Size: 2 GB
Type: DDR3
Speed: 1067 MHz
Status: OK
Manufacturer: 0x80CE
Part Number: 0x4D34373142353637334548312D4346382020
Serial Number: 0x78CFBCF9

Now my question is that I would like to upgrade to 8GB of RAM, but don´t know what kind to get as far as the Speed spec. I have 1067 Mhz installed, but can I upgrade to PC3 8500 1066 MHz SO-DIMM? or 1033 MHz? I just want to make sure I get the right RAM for my particular Mac so it is running optimal. There are so many versions of Macs and RAM that it can get confusing.

Any advice would be helpful. Thanks. :wave:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When it comes to Mac RAM, this site is the only place I recommend. They deal only with Macs, and everything they sell has been tested to work with Macs. The DDR3 1067MHz RAM listed in your Mac, is PC3-8500 1066MHz, it's just a matter of how rounding is done in the speed calculation. But not all PC3-8500 may be DDR3 (Or such the past has shown. I don't keep up with RAM specs anymore.). Putting RAM of lower speeds in your PC then it came with is always a bad idea. Also, Macs and OS X are very picky about RAM. If you tried to put slower RAM or PC3-8500 that isn't DDR3 into it, it won't start, and may even break something.


----------



## avalanchehockey (Feb 12, 2011)

So, as long as it´s PC3-8500 1066 MHz, I should be good to go? Do you think one brand is better than others for Macs? Thanks for your quick reply. It´s really helps a lot.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Any old PC3-8500 may not work. The best thing is to get RAM that says it's for Macs. macsales.com is the best place I've found to get RAM.


----------

